# Goodman 18 seer



## Alowishis84 (Apr 21, 2013)

So I'm installing A Goodman dsxc18 seer outdoor with a intertherm electric furnace and a traditional t stat. I have power to the outdoor unit and the inside blower works fine. however the outside unit will not do anything except run after you push the test button. does anyone know how to wire the thermostat properly in legacy mode


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I am installing an Amana that wires the same way. The instruction are in the install manual of both units (your air handler and your condensing unit)

Why in Gos's name did you mix an 18 SEER unit with different manufacturer air handler? You won't get any where near 18 SEER.


----------



## MeloAir (Aug 25, 2012)

hvaclover said:


> Why in Gos's name did you mix an 18 SEER unit with different manufacturer air handler?


He said he was putting in an electric furnace. Goodman doesn't make one is my guess for the mis-match.


----------

